# Is a Over-Sized Go-Kart Really Worth $50k?



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I was messin around on the mini website building a Mini Cooper S with the works package and all the options and I said to my self "this is an awesome lookin car" then I looked at the price, $47,820, and then I said "not for $50k its not". So, I beg the question, is a Mini really worth $50k? Anyone out there accually buy one of these go-karts on steriods with the works package? If so, what do you think of it. As I mentioned in a past post, a Mini S with out the works package kept up ok with my dad's Porsche but then again, not many things can even begin to keep up with a Porsche.


----------



## brettnosse (Aug 7, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> I was messin around on the mini website building a Mini Cooper S with the works package and all the options and I said to my self "this is an awesome lookin car" then I looked at the price, $47,820, and then I said "not for $50k its not". So, I beg the question, is a Mini really worth $50k? Anyone out there accually buy one of these go-karts on steriods with the works package? If so, what do you think of it. As I mentioned in a past post, a Mini S with out the works package kept up ok with my dad's Porsche but then again, not many things can even begin to keep up with a Porsche.


yes it is great car with great handling. Works kits are now cheaper because it's direct from the factory Great car


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

And I once optioned a Boxster S up to $110K. What's your point?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

The point is is that i'm asking if a mini optioned out is worth $50k.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> The point is is that i'm asking if a mini optioned out is worth $50k.


I think many cars optioned out are not worth the price. Avoid the silly options and get yourself a good car at a good price.

Besides, by tradition, the Mini is supposed to be a pretty stripper vehicle. Loading one up sort of defies the purpose.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

I have had a 2006 Mini with the factory JCW package on order since August. I knew going in that production would not start until October but found out last week that all JCW equipped cars have been delayed at least until November. I decided not to wait so my non-JCW MCS will be built this week. In answer to your question, I think $50K for a Mini is absurd but not because the Mini's not a great car. It's just that the more you load it up, the more you are pricing into a whole different class/range of autos. My comfort level for a JCW MCS was right at $30K. My new price without JCW is around $25K.


----------



## kevjandon (Oct 6, 2004)

I waited and waited for the JCW kit to come as a factory option. When it finally did, I was appauled at the $$$ you have to spend to get it.

I'm a bare bones guy and the cheapest you can obtain a Mini S with JCW from the factory is 29K. Then I got to thinking. 29K for a car that hits 60mph in 6.5 seconds  . There is some clever marketing going on here :tsk:. 

For that kind of dough you can obtain a Mazda rx-8 or 350Z. The used market opens up even more.

I went out and searched again. I found a 2001 BMW M Coupe with 10K miles on it for slightly more than the Mini with JCW. Much better choice for the $$$ :thumbup: .

I really feel the mini is all about clever marketing.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

kevjandon said:


> I waited and waited for the JCW kit to come as a factory option. When it finally did, I was appauled at the $$$ you have to spend to get it.
> 
> I'm a bare bones guy and the cheapest you can obtain a Mini S with JCW from the factory is 29K. Then I got to thinking. 29K for a car that hits 60mph in 6.5 seconds  . There is some clever marketing going on here :tsk:.
> 
> ...


BMW is doing a good job marketing it. I'd kinda want to see the smg get slapped into a mini s and come as part of the works package but I think it would be a stretch for the little car for something more to get crammed in it.

I agree with you there, M coupes are really nice cars and I'd take on anyday over a Mini.

If I was going to buy a Mazda RX-8 I wouldn't buy one, RX-7's are so much better but its extremely hard to find one with low mileage.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

"Does it worth it?"

Depends on the money you are willing to spend and depends if you can still feel good after spending it. 

Those who are saying that the MINI is a marketing trick, yes it is. But keep in mind that marketing works only if you reach the right people (i.e. people who have the money and is willing to spend it). It is obvious that BMW is doing the right job there. (think of iPod )

Majority of buyers are preferring to have the engine tuning from the factory (mostly for warranty reasons), but there are quite a number of aftermarket tuners who can give the same type of warranty and they are cheaper.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

You can get a fully loaded 330i for 50 k :dunno:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats a 3-series, alot of people have one and there is no exclusivity to them at all, but most of people have 325's.


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Geez - those JCW's are a helluva fun ride though!!!


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

kevjandon said:


> I really feel the mini is all about clever marketing.


 Have you driven one?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BmW745On19's said:


> The point is is that i'm asking if a mini optioned out is worth $50k.


If you have to ask....I guess not.


----------

